# Jumping bean on speed!



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

nobody has suggestions?


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Do you have time to click and treat before he jumps again? Sometimes if Bentley is completely insane, I just open the door wide enough that I can get out without letting him out. He usually settles down pretty quickly then because he thinks he's missing something. I'm sorry I'm still new to this so that's probably not too much help


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

:hyper:Nope, no time between leaps for a click.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm sorry I have to laugh  It gives me great memories of the Aussie I had growing up who would leap around like a kangaroo at the mere mention of a walk. Just like you said, not jumping ON me, just up and down over and over and in the general direction of the door. It was cute


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Have you tried using a leash? Is he on a leash when you take him outside, applying the leash before heading towards the door? I wonder if you try to put on the leash when taking him out of the crate to go directly outside, making him sit before the door opens and on return? What about turning your back on him when he starts that kangaroo dance, ignoring him and praising when he calms down? He might just be "on to you," with doing a kangaroo dance and you can't help but laugh, cuz he's so darn cute. I don't know what else to offer, but I do wish you well. Hopefully he will outgrow this.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Blondie said:


> Have you tried using a leash? Is he on a leash when you take him outside, applying the leash before heading towards the door? I wonder if you try to put on the leash when taking him out of the crate to go directly outside, making him sit before the door opens and on return? What about turning your back on him when he starts that kangaroo dance, ignoring him and praising when he calms down? He might just be "on to you," with doing a kangaroo dance and you can't help but laugh, cuz he's so darn cute. I don't know what else to offer, but I do wish you well. Hopefully he will outgrow this.


He is better when he has a leash on, but getting the leash on is also another trampoline session, and he eats them if I leave the leash on him. He is jumping all around me in a circle, so turning my back is not really effective. I'm sure he does know he is making me laugh. 

I will get a handle on it, it's just hard to correct when I'm laughing!


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

I have no suggestion....... I just want to see the video... please, please, please. later on you will want to remember what it looked like. 
beth, moose and angel


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I dont know I would just enjoy it because soon enough he will be all grown-up and the perfect gentleman.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

mainegirl said:


> I have no suggestion....... I just want to see the video... please, please, please. later on you will want to remember what it looked like.
> beth, moose and angel


Video would make look like the worst foster person ever!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

No advice from me, but it DOES sound funny!!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Sounds like my Danny when he was a puppy. Which is why nobody wanted to adopt him and he became part of my family. He still does it when I am putting collars on them for a walk or a trip or, really, for any reason. Your foster sounds totally and completely adorable! Of course, I am totally biased. LOL


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

He is a lot of fun. He is starting to get it that he has to sit for attention, and to get doors open, haha. He is Jake on the GRRNT website.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Welcome to my world...this jumping from excitement is my life with Toby, my little Energizer Bunny.:uhoh: We continually work on this....uh..correction....I continually work on this. Hubby is now seeing the light on working with him as well given Toby must not jump after the cataract surgery.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

mylissyk said:


> nobody has suggestions?


I have my own jumping bean.. I figure live and let live as long as he is not jumping on someone... and he is 7 now..LOL!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Breakthrough! I can toss a toy or ball across the room in the direction I want him to go and he will chase it!


----------

